# Mad River advice



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello all, 

I recently got back into fly fishing after about 10 years (mostly bass, bluegill, carp then) away from the sport. All it took was a trip to the Great Smoky Mountains and after seeing those waters, needless to say, I was heading the the local Bass Pro and getting a cheap outfit for the week. Now that I'm back home, I have been doing some research on Ohio trout, and couldn't believe that I had a river within 2.5 hours of me that had browns! I knew about the steelies up in NE ohio, but no idea about the Mad River. Anyways, I have been looking for info on it with little success. I would like to drive up there this weekend if it isn't raining and give it a try. I have saw the ODNRs map. I am just curious about wading the river. Any good access points were I and my wife can wade for a good distance and won't get chased off of private property? I have never saw the river so I'm clueless. Also, if anybody can give me advice on a fly selection. I have several terrestrials, caddis, pheasant tails, beadheads, etc. (amazing how quickly I built my fly collection back up! lol) Anyways, you can send me a PM if you want. I know how secrecy is. I am primarily a muskie guy, but it's still a little too hot for them. If it helps you make a decision in sending me information, I am also 100% catch/photo/release. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

with this drought, the Mad is as low and as gin clear as it gets, not to mention the weeds in some areas are thick so if you can wait until we get a good soaking it would help your success rate. Flies are caddis in the evenings if you see risers, if you dont see them coming up, stick with the standard beadheads. Access points are Rt 55, Rt 36, and Pimtown roads would be your best bet. all of these if your wading and stay in the water youll not have any problems with trespassing, just do NOT get out and walk the farmers fields, the river is as easy as the fields right now so always stay in the water. The Mad is a strange trout river as its not like any youve ever seen before so once you go b sure to give us a report so we can help you find some fish. I will add that the trout on the Mad can be as persnickety as any in the country with the low water, high pressured fish.
Good luck
Salmonid


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Salmonid, lots of great info. I will be sure to let you all know how I did. Looks like we could get a good drenching from the storm coming from the gulf this weekend. We sure could use it here too.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I was there 2 months ago, after one of those big wind storms, the fish where feeding heavy on Japanese Beatles. I was at my favorite spot a little north of 36 of one of the no name roads. There was a big tree in the water and the trout where busting bugs that where washing off of it. There some big trout in that stream. I have not caught one under 12 on the fly this year. Usually we catch a bunch of 8-10s and a few from 16-24 each year.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Fished my area (south) of the Mad last Sunday. Awesome smallies, few sauger (babies that fought like marlin) and even hit a northern sucker that felt like I hook a small car at one point. Worked the whole day of hopper dropper, copper's at the bottom. Was a blast!


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

I finally got to make it up there this week. My wife and I really had a good time. She was happy catching the creek chubs and that sculpin. I managed these two trout and had another get off that was a little bigger than the one I am holding. I plan on going back sometime, but right now I'm gearing up for a fish of a different sort.....Muskie time at Leesville weekend after next!!


----------

